# csi wheels?



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*csi wheels? bbs? Kinesis? Etoile? Old School style mesh HELP!*

i was given 3 of these wheels. they're a 2 piece. aluminum polished sort of lip, gold painted centers. if i'm measuring right, they're 17x7's i'm thinking that its a 5 on 4-1/4" bolt pattern (maybe 5/108 metric?)
any ideas what they might be... where to find more info on them... 











_Modified by bshertzer at 8:45 AM 3-15-2006_


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: csi wheels? bbs? Kinesis? Etoile? Old School style mesh HELP! (bshertzer)*

from what i've gathered, they may be 10 or so years old... puts them around the time when they would have first been popular.
any good online used wheel type places to recommend to check with to try to track down ANY thing on them?
thanks


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: csi wheels? bbs? Kinesis? Etoile? Old School style mesh HELP! (bshertzer)*

still nothing..... all of the local wheel shops have no clue.
anyone... anyone... anyone...


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: csi wheels? bbs? Kinesis? Etoile? Old School style mesh HELP! (bshertzer)*

_Modified by Biskits at 6:02 AM 3-23-2006_


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: csi wheels? bbs? Kinesis? Etoile? Old School style mesh HELP! (Biskits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biskits* »_









those look verrrrrry similar. any more info on them? they yours by any chance?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

5x108 is off volvos and such


----------



## M42Technik (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Wow dude, check this out, I got the same wheel but in 4x100 fitment for my E30...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2647367
The caps were replaced though, wish I had the old school logo, I'd prefer that really...
All I know is that they're Japanese made, and...rare. Thats it.


----------

